# names



## windows20 (9 Jul 2009)

hi all

had to do a lot of names for a lot of school kids took me a few days but very good practice hope you like.






andy


----------



## +steve+ (9 Jul 2009)

You have far more patience that me!
Excellent work, well done.

Let's just hope the rest of the school doesn't want one each! :lol:


----------



## Gill (9 Jul 2009)

I'd have thrown in a Rumpelstiltskin too, just for devilment  .

Nice work - I bet the kids are delighted.

Gill


----------



## Geoffrey (9 Jul 2009)

Hi Excellent work.
just keep out of the way next time the school as a summer fair

Geoff :wink:


----------



## windows20 (9 Jul 2009)

hi

thanks all the longer the name was the harder it got then the teachers name only just got past the saw back but got there in the end.
andy


----------



## PowerTool (9 Jul 2009)

Very nice work  
What did you make them from?

Andrew (of which I see there are none in your selection of modern names.. :wink: )


----------



## windows20 (10 Jul 2009)

hi 
powertool these are for a class of school kids the wood i used was some old bits i had lying around mahog,redcedar,ash and soft wood bits.

andy


----------



## jammie*dodger (12 Jul 2009)

They look great. I have to say though I would have had trouble with some of the spellings - why is it that parents feel the need to call their kids such strange things, or spell names strangely these days. All they're doing is subjecting their kids to a lifetime of saying "No, that's spelt with a Y"

Rob.


----------



## stevebuk (12 Jul 2009)

hi JD
can i ask where you got the patterns from, as they all seem to have the familiar curve over the top of the name and i quite like it.


----------



## windows20 (13 Jul 2009)

steve i use coreldraw to do my names then use the envelope tool to put then out of shape.
andy

ps if you want a few names done for now let me know will do them for you and send in pdf for you.


----------



## Blacklabradorman (14 Jul 2009)

Hi everyone, for anyone who doesn't have Corel Draw something similar can be done using Word (Wordart)

Click the Wordart button on the drawing toolbar and insert your word (after choosing an initial shape).

Then select the work and click the Wordart shape on the Wordart toolbar (It's the upright A as opposed to the leaning one) and select the shape you want.

Hope that helps

Great work Andy!

Sean


----------



## Blacklabradorman (14 Jul 2009)

One other thing, to get the letters closer together you need to set the character spacing by clicking the A-V button on the Wordart toolbar


----------



## stevebuk (15 Jul 2009)

windows20":t0no6iru said:


> steve i use coreldraw to do my names then use the envelope tool to put then out of shape.
> andy
> 
> ps if you want a few names done for now let me know will do them for you and send in pdf for you.



how kind andy, i will take you up on that if i may. I am just looking for several most popular boy and girl names to cut out if you could spare the time.
Did you seal the names with anything, or just left them sanded.

thank you very much.

i will PM my email over..


----------



## windows20 (15 Jul 2009)

steve the names are just dipped in lemon oil or you could add a bit of bees wax to it and it gives them a bit of a sheen.will sort some names out tonight for you but dont know what you call popoular names are as you can see by the ones i done  
andy


----------



## stevebuk (15 Jul 2009)

ok anything really, just want a reason t go back on the old scroll saw again, iused to love it but could never figure out what to do with the stuff i cut. 

i take it you sand them though??


----------



## Anonymous (16 Jul 2009)

Lovely work


----------



## windows20 (16 Jul 2009)

steve i use blades with Reverse teeth on then just do back and front on the belt sander.

andy


----------

